# Agunn1231's thoughts and life events



## agunn1231 (Aug 4, 2012)

Well, this seems like a good place to talk a little bit more about who I am.
My name is Alex, as I said in my introduction post. I have a few interesting hobbies, i am a college student.
So on to the thoughts and daily life...
The past Few months have been interesting, for a while I worked at a local night club doing promotion, but the place went out of business. In July my fish died, in August I built myself a computer, then started yet another semester at a local community college. I am studying business, taking online classes this semester.
I'm having a tough time with my classes but at least I am trying. 
Fast forward to today. Today has been a tough day for me. I forgot to eat today because I was busy with school work, almost passed out. Got some food in me, and for the last few hours I have been feeling kinda sad. Not sure why, especially as I have guests over. Kinda being an introvert. Today Hallie, my girlfriend, and I worked on putting up Halloween decorations, there is fake spider webs everywhere, I thibk it looks kinda cool. Last night Hallie and I watched a whole lot of Supernatural, it's a good show, I had never watched it before. 
I have some awesome Carnivorous Plants (CP's). The biggest one is flowering, at the worst time too, as it's getting less sunlight. I cannot wait to move, my lease is up in march but I think I'm moving in December. The place I'm at is WAY TOO SMALL FOR 2 PEOPLE FOR THE PRICE I AM PAYING. I pay 800 for 400 square foot studio, I can get a 1 bedroom of 700 square feet for the same price. 
So that's my musings for the time being, sorry it's so random, I think very strangely.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I feed my spoon leaved sundew Flihgtless Fruit Flies it kinda has a hard time eating them advice and good luck.


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

Yeah, your rent is a little high - my roommate and I rent a 3 bedroom house with electric included for $800, but we're also in the middle of nowhere.

Would love to see pics of your plants! They sound awesome


----------



## agunn1231 (Aug 4, 2012)

Indded the rent is high, granted i am right next to a grocery store and public transportation, but hopefully i will be to a more affordable place soon
Here is the prize of my collection of CP's. he's looking a little raggad as winter sets in...earlier he had so many beautiful pitchers


----------



## agunn1231 (Aug 4, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I feed my spoon leaved sundew Flihgtless Fruit Flies it kinda has a hard time eating them advice and good luck.


I had a sundew last year, i ended up having a hrd time with some of my plants, and finances and couldnt afford distilled water and lost about half of my collection, I currently have 4 Nepenthes and one Venus Fly Ttrap


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh, he's beautiful! I wish I could keep plants alive, ha ha. Right now I'm trying desperately to keep a Gerbera Daisy alive, but he doesn't look well :/


----------



## agunn1231 (Aug 4, 2012)

just keep on trying! it takes some practice. I guess i have good luck with flowers. about 6 years ago i planted some cat nip in my moms yard. they are still coming up every year and growing huge! the cats love it though


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Great but is the problem with my plants normal.


----------



## agunn1231 (Aug 4, 2012)

It sounds normal. some plants will have issue eating, my sundew was a bit slow to eat. It is hard to tell without seeing the plant. If you want I can PM you some good resources on sundews.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## agunn1231 (Aug 4, 2012)

it says that you dont get private messages. so here are a few resources on sundews.
http://www.growsundews.com/sundews/Drosera_spatulata.html

http://www.mycarnivore.com/sundew-care.php
here is a thread from a carnivorous plant forum that may also help you out. 

http://www.terraforums.com/forums/s...ot-finishing-their-meal&highlight=fruit+flies

I hope that helps some what. as i said, sometimes the plants will have trouble with eating. As long as there doesnt look to be any ind of rotting or pest infestation, the plant should be doing okay, also it's a good idea to use distilled water when you water sundew's. and i have also substituted betta pellets for live food when in a pinch.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks I feed it ounce a week and give some of the food to my other fish they love it P.S. there is this weird Mose growing in it.


----------



## agunn1231 (Aug 4, 2012)

you're welcome. 
If i come across anything else about sundew's i will pass it your way


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you I have been begging my mom to let me get a bigger home the moss is weird though.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Can you point me to good websites for carneverous plant supplies?


----------



## agunn1231 (Aug 4, 2012)

weird in what way?
if you want to get a bigger home, a great growing media is a mix of long fiber sphagnum moss and pearlite.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## agunn1231 (Aug 4, 2012)

Some really great websites are flytrapshop.com 
http://www.carnivorousplantnursery.com/
http://www.bugbitingplants.com/potting.php


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

My CP will live like a king with this stuff.


----------



## agunn1231 (Aug 4, 2012)

Glad i could help. ChoclateBetta



Well today has been lazy as all get out. I woke up twice to eat, and now im awake again to go to the store. Not sure why im tired. but thats fine with me, fridays are supposed to be lazy days. I am still waiting to hear back on the janitorial job that I applied for, by that i mean just waiting for the background check to go through, it's been a week and a half since the interview...kind of nerve racking, as this may be first job that's not volunteer work or under the table work. I got more to ramble about but cannot for the life of me remember what. oh well.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Hope you get the job your welcome.


----------



## agunn1231 (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank's.

Yesterday I missed a call from the place im hoping to work at. Called back and left a message, and i am still waiting to hear back.
In other news, my tank is coming along nicely, just been sitting around waiting for it to cycle, and finally a little more progress today. 
I picked up some new pots and media for my carnivorous plants yesterday, gonna repot the big ones cause they are getting too crowded, and some neem oil to help with a possible pest problem that has plauged one of my plants off and on for the better part of a year now.


----------



## agunn1231 (Aug 4, 2012)

Heard back from DPS today. Have to complete a training course,then i officiallyhave the job. Makes me happy. Now to relax and watch Supernatural, and then take a Stat quiz


----------



## agunn1231 (Aug 4, 2012)

Today has been rather interesting. Woke up late. Drove around aimlessly for a few hours. And now I'm back at home. Gonna have some pad Thai for dinner. Hallie is making it special. Also got my hands on some dairy free chocolate, it's yummy, and found some vegan parmissian cheese replacement. Tastes like actual parm too XD.


----------



## agunn1231 (Aug 4, 2012)

I was supposed to have job training tomorrow but the guy who is doing it left on leave meaning that it is postponed till further notice. Any how...today i decided to start researching for two projects i want to complete before 2014. the first is simple enough, starting a NPT. the second is going to be a little more challenging but still fun, i want to build a robot in the likeness of Johnny 5 from Short Circuit. It's just gonna be a small RC model, The first oen i make wont have moving arms or a moving head, but it will have moving treads to get around, I plan to further work on it later on and get mopving arms figures out and so on. The hardest part of planning this has been deciding if i should use HDPE for the frame or light weight metals. I am leaning towards white HDPE and then painting it a metalic color. The other hard part has been figuring out how to make treads to attach to the wheels. I understand the basics of getting a wheel base put on, but it will need treads, so i am trying to think of what i can fabricate to put over the wheels, as purchasing treads online is an annoyance to me since i cant physically hold what i am getting and make sure that dimentions are correct. I also need to figure out how to attach the "body" of the robot to the whele base, but i will cross that bridge when I get there. I decided to take this project on as it is something that i have always wanted to do, and last night as i was falling asleep I figured, why not look into it.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Hope you enjoy sounds like it will take a while.


----------



## agunn1231 (Aug 4, 2012)

it defnitely will take a while, but i like to build things, and after building a couple of computers this year, i figure a RC robot cant be too different LOL


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow robots sounds interesting hope you enjoy.


----------



## agunn1231 (Aug 4, 2012)

first day of work went well. jusdt got home and waiting on dairy free mac and "cheese". I wanna watch something mindless on netflix tonight but idk what to watch. hmmmm


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Wish you the best.


----------



## agunn1231 (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks

So week 2 of work has gone well. I start full time on monday, which will be nice for some extra spending moneys. But i am kinda nervous about working 8 hours at a high school...don't want to deal with possibly getting sick. Anf im gonna have to remember to bring dairy free lunch with me, which will be tough because im short on cash for extra food stuffs. TOday was kind of rough, But i hope that monday and tuesday wil go much better. I cant wait to rest this weekend.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Dont worry most humans cannot drink milk and yeah some highschoolers are mean.


----------



## agunn1231 (Aug 4, 2012)

It has been ages since I posted but i think it is time for an update on me! I am finally moved to my new apartment, and I am going to set up my tank in the next few days, Ideally tomorrow night.
Work is going very well, I seem to get along with everyone, and the students at the school that I work at are very polite, I was not expecting that, as I had a run in with some not so nice ones in the past.
School is going great, I am hoping that I pass all my classes this semester, then i will be well on my way to getting my Associates Degree. 
My plants are all doing well too, they love my new apartment, I went fgrom having morning light at my old apartment to having a HUGE window with light all day at my new apartment. After I moved i did have a run in with some mealy bugs, but they seem to be gone. One of my Nepenthes' is growing like mad, and the Sarracenia that I rscued last winter is taking off! I may go to the plant store this week and look for a sundew or two, I think they would brighten up the apartment.
I hope to go to the Zoo or the Aquarium soon. Iff i go to the aquarium I get to feed the stingrays and I like to do that. If i go to the Zoo there is a sloth. I have wanted to see a sloth for the last 14 years, that is since i was 8 years old. I think its about darn time I get to see one in person!


----------

